# blue diamond rhom or golds spilo



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a 4 inch gold spilo and a 4-5 inch blue diamond rhom i wondering which grows faster because i have a 55 with three reds that i no longer care to have any longer and one or the other is goin into that tank what would you do by the way the red are 3-6 inches


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

the spilo will not get much bigger the rhom will grow out for sure... cheers


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

[i though gold spilos get to round 9-11 inches am i wrong? and if im wrong then whats the diff between a gold spilo and a gold piranha that aquascape sales. are they not the same fish cause thats what mine looks like


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

well Im sure a spilo will get that size but the rhom will be better.. but a gold piranha = gold dimond rhom.... gold spilo = gold spilo... for what I know of a spilo they can get that size but not sure in a tank but for the GDR= gold dimond rhom you will have better luck...


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Your rhom is going to outgrow a 55, a spilo will be good for life.


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

I agree, the rhom will get bigger and better. However, my spilo is 10" now and very aggressive.


----------

